# RNT - Rent.com.au



## GreatPig (17 August 2004)

An interesting looking stock that I selected on Friday. Up 1.5 cents today, giving me a 2.2% gain already (above the $30 commission).

Wonder how long the up-trend will continue.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (17 August 2004)

*Re: SLT - Going up!*

Interesting news release last week and the week before. I'd keep it for a while.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (19 August 2004)

*Re: SLT - Going up!*

Current price according to Yahoo is 47 cents. I got it on Friday for 40.5 cents, so I'm sitting on a gain (excluding commission) of 16% in three or four days.

At least some go right!

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (19 August 2004)

*Re: SLT - Going up!*

GP,

Nice pick indeed!
Do you want me to change your pick of the month and replace it with SLT? At least the stats would look better then ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (20 August 2004)

*Re: SLT - Going up!*



			
				stefan said:
			
		

> Do you want me to change your pick of the month and replace it with SLT?



No don't to that - it would immediately start to nose-dive ;D.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (20 August 2004)

*Re: SLT - Going up!*

GP,

It had a nice run all the way up to .54! Now it came back below .5 but that was a wonderful pick. 

Look like the market is about to go red again. Some nice runs today all over the place.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## stefan (24 August 2004)

Too bad I missed this one. Put an order in yesterday at .455 but it never got filled. Now it's up to .51 and I'm sitting here without a single share. Oh, well..Here goes a nice chance...

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## GreatPig (24 August 2004)

Stefan,

It's been doing good, but I don't know how much is left in this current move. It's back to 49 cents by Yahoo right now.

There's an old support level at 48 cents that might provide some resistance now. I got rid of mine at 46 cents - based on yesterday's close, but I don't know what it opened at today. If it opened up a bit, I might have held on in reality - who knows.

If it pushes decisively through 48 cents, I might buy in again. Then there's another old support level at 54 cents that might provide further resistance.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (24 August 2004)

Thanks GP,

I was looking to buy this one for a hold. After reading up on it I considered it worthwhile at below 46 cents. Gave up on it. Will try again later if it shows some weak signs again. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## adobee (10 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Not much has happened with SLT for a while .. but forget the name and forget vaccines.. 

Looks like this one is the early entry / vehicle for a new resource stock.. Take note of recent changes in substanial holdings
Take note of new substanial share holder registry

Looks like its Mark Titchener's and some other reasonable heavy hitters taking over... I think AVANCO resources guys + .. Constatine - Pattersons ??

COuld be wrong...

But worth a look if you want to get on a resource company with heavy hitters in the veery early days... 


September Allottees means each of:
(a) Cheetah Holdings Pty Ltd;
(b) Jasper Hill Resources Pty Ltd;
(c) Mr Michael Manford a/t/f the Atlo Super Fund A/C;
(d) St Moritz (1985) Pty Ltd;
(e) Cornela Pty Ltd a/t/f the FT A/C;
(f) Grange Consulting Group Pty Ltd;
(g) Colbern Fiduciary Nominees Pty Ltd;
(h) Kobia Holdings Pty Ltd;
(i) Blu Bone Pty Ltd a/t/f the Bahen Share Trading A/C;
(j) Mr Mark Bahen and Mrs Margaret Bahen a/t/f the MJ Bahen Superannuation
Fund A/C;
7
(k) Third Reef Pty Ltd; and
(l) Kingslane Pty Ltd a/t/f the Cranston Superannuation A/C.


----------



## newbie trader (10 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Did you get on Adobee? And if so was it only based around the 'heavy hitters'?


----------



## adobee (13 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Yeah I am in this one..  Want to stock up but looks like I can only get 0.006


On the basis that -

Its a shell company which is a back door entry for new mining company, directors are located in Perth

*Aaron Constantine (Jasper Hill)* has his own money in, being* Paterson's director *you would assume he knows whats up.. they are also the underwriter and will pump it once the new direction of the company is announced..There is a Holly Constantine in also so you would assume this is a family member..

I am assuming all IMO that they have a resource project lined up and ready to go for this.. thus they will change the company all together.. once the project is annouced I can see easy increase in market cap up to $10-$20m.. Pattersons will then be pumping it up as hard as possible..

AGM is today too

Its not much to go off but its an opportunity to jump on board and invest some money ground level with the big boys (even though they have still a substanial discount at 0.002).. the alternative is to jump on when they annouce what the project is..


----------



## adobee (13 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

0.006 looks to have been taken out this morning...
POST AGM I expect to see company announcement re new direction, update of all details, possible change of name, new resource project announcement, increase in share price ..

Good luck to holders..


----------



## adobee (14 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

This information posted by Treasure hunter on hc.. 
but is a good run down of the players involved...

*Macliver, Ian Mr. *Ian Alexander Macliver is Non-Executive Independent Chairman of the Board of Select Vaccines Limited. Ian Macliver is Managing Director of corporate advisory firm Grange Consulting Group Pty Ltd and is also the Executive Chairman of Max Capital, the securities arm of Grange. Prior to establishing Grange, Ian held general manager or executive director positions over nine years for various listed and corporate advisory companies. His experience covers all areas of corporate activity including capital raisings, acquisitions, divestments, takeovers, business and strategic planning, debt and equity reconstructions, operating projects and financial reviews and valuations. Ian is currently a director and/or chairman of a number of ASX listed companies including Mount Gibson Iron Ltd, Stratatel Ltd, Port Bouvard Ltd, Otto Energy Ltd and Empire Beer Group Ltd 


*Titchener, Mark Mr.* Mark Titchener is Non-Executive Independent Director of Select Vaccines Ltd. Mark Titchener is a sophisticated investor specialising in investment strategies for early stage resource projects. Over the past 10 years he has participated in and advised on a number of listed and unlisted corporate transactions including capital raisings, reverse takeovers, restructures, seed investments and IPOs. Mark sits on a number of unlisted resource project boards as both a director and shareholder. 


*Warren, Philip Mr.* Phil Warren is Non-Executive Independent Director of Select Vaccines Ltd. Phil Warren is a chartered accountant and a senior executive of corporate advisory firm Grange Consulting Group, and has over 15 years of experience in finance, accounting and corporate roles in Australia and Europe. Phil has specialised in due diligence, company valuations, acquisitions, capital raisings, debt financing and the financial management for a number of public and private companies. He has been responsible for a number of private and seed capital raisings as well as ASX listings and has acted as a director and company secretary of a number of ASX listed companies including as Executive Director of Uranio Limited (now Manhattan Corporation Ltd).


----------



## adobee (16 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

feedback from AGM is not much.. however advised that it was confirmed definetly resources and project isnt 100% sorted yet but will be forth coming..  

I am really intriged by this one.. it is the first time I have seen an opportunity jump on board ground level in a project with some major players.. will be interesting to see what pans out..


----------



## RoccoD (16 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Just bought a few shares myself - going to be watching this one closely.
It's showing some good promise.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



RoccoD said:


> It's showing some good promise.




What promise is that? So far htey haven't actually announced anything as far as i am aware


----------



## adobee (16 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



prawn_86 said:


> What promise is that? So far htey haven't actually announced anything as far as i am aware




No promises on this one.... VERY HIGHLY SPEC ...
This is a real gamble play only for those who are after high risk for return..
I guess it is promising there are big players involved and they have there own $ $$$ in.. but as you say as yet no project so you are really investing purely on the basis you believe these guys to be worth investing in.. I am super keen cause I want the opportunity to get on something ground level and this is my best option so far aside from starting my own mining exploration company.. There are so many I look at like FMG, RIV etc where I think if only I had thrown in $20k when they were 1c ...

I am expecting when the project is announced there will be a real pump up by Patersons at which point I can decide whether I leave all my cash in or go for a free carry and sell out my original $$$ ..


----------



## adobee (22 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Wow take a look at 'MOD' a medical turned resource with a few big names attached... (mind you Packer & Forrest are big big names).. but on announcement of change to resources up 300-400% ...  big re rating..


----------



## chiasm (22 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

It's not really clear what they have planned but the anticipation is enough to pick up a few shares. I wouldn't mind a 300-400% return in a day though Like MOD did today


----------



## chiasm (31 December 2010)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

No more people selling at 0.006, only one way to go hopefully. Now to just wait for them to decide on a project and we should have some really good upward movement! Sometime in January would be a really nice start to the year.


----------



## STRAT (1 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



adobee said:


> feedback from AGM is not much.. however advised that it was confirmed definetly resources and project isnt 100% sorted yet but will be forth coming..
> 
> I am really intriged by this one.. it is the first time I have seen an opportunity jump on board ground level in a project with some major players.. will be interesting to see what pans out..



Hi Adobee.
I have a few of these and am in for the same reasons as yourself. Heres a few others you may want to do some research on which fall into the same or similar theme. I hold these also.

NDL
ROB
ADD ( this one has already moved up 50% on light volume so less attractive now )

Make sure you check out who is involved and let me know what you think.


----------



## Miner (1 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



STRAT said:


> Hi Adobee.
> I have a few of these and am in for the same reasons as yourself. Heres a few others you may want to do some research on which fall into the same or similar theme. I hold these also.
> 
> NDL
> ...




Thanks
I noticd NDL is primarily managed with people with no medical qualification. They are primarily investors, accountants, brokers and lawyer - but who manages the research ?
It reminds a company called Western KingFish
Probably I will watch this one but not put money
Further if in July company had $1.5 cash why it raised money in Dec through private placement ?
http://www.biotechnologynews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=1541121 read this one
Sorry digracd from SLT which has gone very high off late


----------



## STRAT (1 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



Miner said:


> - but who manages the research ?



And the digression continues. My apologies Admin but I will answer the question here.

Miner its basically a shell like SLT and likely to have a resources project backed into it. Its more about who as apposed to what.

Oh and thanks for the link. I will look into it


----------



## jimmyizgod (5 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

.007 and not looking like itll drop below that now either. c'mon! woo!


----------



## STRAT (5 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



jimmyizgod said:


> .007 and not looking like itll drop below that now either. c'mon! woo!



Actually its fairly iliquid. It could drop in a nano second if someone wants a new lounge suite or plazma.

Its more likely to close at 0.6 than 0.7.


----------



## jimmyizgod (5 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

sigh. no need to crush me like that


----------



## STRAT (5 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



jimmyizgod said:


> sigh. no need to crush me like that



Dont worry Jimmy. If and when it goes there will be no mistaking it.


----------



## chiasm (5 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Nice to see that someone took out the 0.007 line with about 5 min to go, now asking 0.008.  I like the spread of buyers vs sellers too. I'm well aware that it could fall quickly but its still exciting waiting for an announcement as to the direction their heading. Good luck to holders out there.


----------



## adobee (6 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

run up to .9 today can easily fall back down but at least there is a bit of action .. 
just a waiting game now to see when they announce the redirection of the company and the project in due course...


----------



## adobee (19 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

some better volume today and buyers at 1.1c 
lets hope its due to some big project being rolled out (or into SLT) .. expecting some sort of news this or next week..


----------



## STRAT (20 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



adobee said:


> some better volume today and buyers at 1.1c
> lets hope its due to some big project being rolled out (or into SLT) .. expecting some sort of news this or next week..



Hi Adobee.
The depth has been firming up nicely for a few weeks now and the close on the days high of 1.1 yesterday is certainly a nice thing to see.

Im getting quite excited about this one now.


----------



## adobee (20 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



STRAT said:


> Hi Adobee.
> The depth has been firming up nicely for a few weeks now and the close on the days high of 1.1 yesterday is certainly a nice thing to see.
> 
> Im getting quite excited about this one now.




Currently up 90% on it.. original plan was to sell half out and leave the balance in.. but I too am now getting bullish on a good project and will wait and see what they come up with..  market cap is still tiny so plent of room to run yet..

Wish I had also stayed on CEO up to 5c yesterday ..
($23m market cap no project yet but searching in mongolia)..

I expect the SLT guys who are a bit more in the heavy wait categories will have something ready to go rather than needing to search for a project..


----------



## adobee (28 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Word is new directors appointed have substanial coal experience and were involved with RIV, the new focus of company is definetly resources and probably coking coal Mozambique or Indo Coal ...  Hope this is right and there is an annoucement soon to confirm this...


----------



## Miner (28 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Folks
Does any one know the website address of SLT ?  I googled it and the http://www.selectvaccines.com.au/ site appears to have been abandoned once the prospectus was released. 

There was no mention about coal in the ASX posting. the company still claims to be a GICS Industry Group Pharmaceuticals, Biotechnology & Life Sciences company and the share price has come down to .009 since it went up to .011.


----------



## adobee (28 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

There is no company website yet, company will be renamed before there is a new website put up , there after details of the resouce company will be released. Shares will be very volatile until the project is released (at the the least)..  For more information call the company directly


----------



## jimmyizgod (31 January 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

gone into pre-open.... cmon awesome announcement!

****sigh****


----------



## adobee (11 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

up 30% today touched 1.3c a few times today.. Im just over 120% now.. somethings up ..


----------



## jimmyizgod (11 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



adobee said:


> up 30% today touched 1.3c a few times today.. Im just over 120% now.. somethings up ..




yea nice to see the buyers shoring up the 11c mark...


----------



## STRAT (12 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



adobee said:


> up 30% today touched 1.3c a few times today.. Im just over 120% now.. somethings up ..



Likewise. Nice to have a bit of a buffer in place while waiting eh? Patience is required with these sort of plays and they can retrace a lot when there is no action/word from the companies.

Did you fellas look into NDL and ROB.

I now have a similar buffer with ROB as well.


----------



## jimmyizgod (14 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

looks like another 20% or so on open.... nice


----------



## warrenatk (21 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

alot of volume movement lately.. anyone got any info about why the huge amounts?

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=SLT.AX

I don't currently own any of these shares. just curious really.


----------



## adobee (21 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



warrenatk said:


> alot of volume movement lately.. anyone got any info about why the huge amounts?
> 
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=SLT.AX
> 
> I don't currently own any of these shares. just curious really.




read through last couple pages of the thread.. 
no news out yet unless people are hearing things that havent been announced as yet as to what the project will be etc.. but pretty much the stock is soley based on speculation and hype that those directors involved have the ability to bring in a great project that will double or tripple the current market cap..


----------



## jimmyizgod (24 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Seems to have allen bak to some sort of support at .9
Reakon this is just ecause ppl are pulling out of shell plays due to the overall uncertainty of the market? Or is there some other reason?


----------



## adobee (25 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

whole market is down.. people are always scared if the market gets smashed shell plays like this will be worth zip they have nothing..  I dont think the market will be smashed yet it is coming of bit.. SLT will still run when they announce a project.. no change in substanial holding notices that I have seen yet ..


----------



## jimmyizgod (28 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

a bit of volume this morning and now in pre-open... could this be what we've been waiting for?


----------



## adobee (28 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

just reading the article on WFE  WInmar which was backed into asx..
some major players in that one.. 

Waiting and hoping ..


----------



## Magic Man (28 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

Adobee are u in Winmar?


----------



## adobee (28 February 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



Magic Man said:


> Adobee are u in Winmar?




no.. just read an article that said it was a backdoor listing.. unfortunately hadnt heard of it but looks like some of the good old boys are all in it..


----------



## adobee (4 March 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

praying to the mining gods that SLT announce they have a mongolian potash project to back into this shell .. hello 1billion dollar market cap ..  (sorry for the totally uninformative post)


----------



## fastbuck1 (12 June 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*



adobee said:


> praying to the mining gods that SLT announce they have a mongolian potash project to back into this shell .. hello 1billion dollar market cap ..  (sorry for the totally uninformative post)




seams all the hype in thi s stock has all but gone , no ann update = no interest,  what ever slt plans are i hope a gold play dos'nt get slotted in.......


----------



## adobee (14 June 2011)

*Re: SLT - Select Vaccines*

this one is a waiting game.. I will wait .. same as NDL ..
NDL will probably be quicker as directors took options..


----------



## Funda-Struck (28 February 2015)

*Re: SLT - Select Exploration*

Possible purchase of 100% ownership rights to the brand rent.com.au.

 Possible relist of securities from SLT to RNT, and renamed from Select Exploration to Rent.com.au

 Very speculative, subject to a shareholder vote and a massive capital raising which will dilute holdings massively. After credit raising the market cap should be around $12 million...
 significantly lower then same industry alternatives, eg: REA, CRZ (now CAR), Wotif, etc.

 Currently trading at 0.6cents, but there is a share consolidation that will raise price to around 20c soon. Very low volume, potential not yet recognised.

 Risky.... but... 

 Brand name power could make this one a big winner. Business models like this have massive profit potential due to low operating costs, meaning more surplus cash for aggressive growth or high payout ratio.

 46% of private rentals are owner leased. Realestate.com only allows listings from agents. 

 More than likely what will possibly happen will be a generous takeover offer from REA, just as they dig their feet in. Will still make the trade profitable, however the larger potential will be to reject the (possible) offer, and continue forward.

I'm In.
Good Luck all Holders.


----------



## Miner (28 February 2015)

*Re: SLT - Select Exploration*

This company has a round bottom.
It was in medical then went to exploration and now rentals ?
Where is the synergy ? 
I have had this with great hope and got out of it. 
With direction less strategy some one has to pay their money for me to invest into it. 
DYOR and miracles could happen


----------



## maeneak (3 March 2015)

*Re: SLT - Select Exploration*

Getting a bit nervous, SLT have not hit any of their timetable items since the announcement and no general meeting advertised which was projected to happen mid-march. Thinking of dumping this one, if they loose rent.com.au they got nothin.
Wouldn't be surprised if REA are making a play at this deal.


----------



## System (19 June 2015)

On June 19th, 2015, Select Exploration Limited (SLT) changed its name and ASX code to Rent.com.au Limited (RNT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

and since RNT landed on the ASX it has been unloved, you would have to surmise.

but today, up 150% from previous trades around 4.5c, to 11c today with vol

_Weekly chart, since listing_





	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 February 2021)

*Key Points: *

Australian technology entrepreneur Bevan Slattery leads investment into RNT
Placement of 55 million shares at $0.05 raises $2.75 million 
Provides additional capital to accelerate RNT’s transformation of the renting experience
_The Company is readying to launch* RentPay,* with which it aims to give renters more control and flexibility over their payments and managing their housing expenses. This launch follows the achievement of a second successive positive EBITDA quarter from the Company’s initial venture, the Rent.com.au portal. _

I wonder what will eventuate?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 February 2021)

another way to see hope and optimism  (Slattery has tripled his money in 2 days)

_Rent.com.au CEO Greg Bader had this to say on the recent deal:_


> Bevan [Slattery] has a well-earned reputation for innovation and disruption across the technology sector and having Bevan come on board as a major shareholder is fantastic. I am excited that Bevan shares our vision for the platform and this additional investment will allow us to maximise the potential of our upcoming RentPay launch and provide additional working capital for marketing and product development.




_The company's release also quoted Mr Slattery on his investment:_


> I love disruptive platforms that have the ability to scale and Rent.com.au has great potential to achieve that goal. I look forward to supporting the board and management team and am excited to be backing another innovative Australian technology platform.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2021)

sleeping beauty ?

(can't see any _disruptor _angle)


----------



## greggles (19 March 2021)

The RNT share price is really on the move today, up 22.4% to 30c. No news or media articles published that I can see. Lots of buying going on this afternoon.

There must be a reason for this feeding frenzy. Anyone have any insight into what is going on with RNT?


----------



## Funda-Struck (19 March 2021)

greggles said:


> The RNT share price is really on the move today, up 22.4% to 30c. No news or media articles published that I can see. Lots of buying going on this afternoon.
> 
> There must be a reason for this feeding frenzy. Anyone have any insight into what is going on with RNT?



New app launch, rentpay, expected before the end of the month. 
Significant potential in increasing the cashflow...
Could be the reason for the buying...


----------



## TechnoCap (2 April 2021)

seeing a little accumulation around 23-24c which may prove the new bottom for April


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

expect to see a break up or down this week or next with a triangle/wedge formation


----------



## basilio (19 June 2021)

A new IT product that offers an opportunity to do some further rent clipping   from the rental housing market.
Quite clever and should make some decent coin.

Essentially it is a mechanism for Real Estate agents to outsource the costs and management of rent collections to the renters via the Rent Pay ap.  Instead of renters just transferring monthly rent payments  into the Agents accounts they now have to  open a  Rent Pay account ($) pay funds into that account and then have them transferred ( more $$ ) to the agent.

Each renter will pay roughly $3 a month to pay their rent.  So if Rent Pay can sign up a million renters they make $3m a month or $36m a year. 

However Rent pay won't have to chase renters that hard because it seems many agencies have decided to enforce the Rent Pay mechanism when renewing leases. 









						Rent.com.au launches its RentPay product; targeting 200,000 users by mid-2023 - Stockhead
					

Rent.com.au (ASX:RNT), the ASX stock focused on the renters market, recently launched Rent Pay a product helping tenants pay rent.




					stockhead.com.au
				




_RentPay, the email stated, was “the most cost effective and simple way” for tenants to pay their rent. If Max didn’t agree, it didn’t seem to matter: “All new leases moving forward will be required to use RentPay as their favoured method to settle rent amounts,” the email said.

What it didn’t say was that by signing up to use RentPay, Max would be forced to pay a $3 set-up fee, plus a monthly fee of $2 as well as 1.25% for each transaction for any payments via Visa or Mastercard. Using BPay would attract a transaction fee of 88c._









						Pay the rent, and the rest: tenants hit back at the rise in third-party processing
					

Aggrieved tenants forced to pay fees as real estate agents outsource rent collecting feel little choice but to pay up




					www.theguardian.com
				





_
_


----------



## waterbottle (19 June 2021)

This just reads like bad press IMO...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2021)

TechnoCap said:


> seeing a little accumulation around 23-24c which may prove the new bottom for April



and discovering a new low of 10c in August

Despite the success of RentPay, pulling in 2,400 downloads of its exciting App (out of 2.5 million rental households <so few??>)

Wait a minute:
2,400 downloads
2,200 registered Users
1,300 Activating Customers
100 Paying Customers

In a month, that's 3 a day. Wow.
(OK, 5 a day if Mo-Fri working week)


----------



## TechnoCap (5 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and discovering a new low of 10c in August
> 
> Despite the success of RentPay, pulling in 2,400 downloads of its exciting App (out of 2.5 million rental households <so few??>)
> 
> ...



good opportunity to load up at such discounts @Dona Ferentes
Not holding the stock out at 0.29c and a re-entry to be confirmed


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2022)

TechnoCap said:


> Not holding the stock out at 0.29c and a re-entry to be confirmed



(now 5.1c) How to perform a  re-entry :


----------

